# Diablo 2 - Can't Join Open Battle.net Games!



## Kannen (Jun 9, 2010)

My friends and I decided to run on open battle.net last night, and for some reason were unable to join each others games? I had heard that i had to open ports 6112-6119 as well as port 4000 on my router for them to join, Do they need to do this too? If not how do i fix! please help!


----------



## VanishingHandle (Jun 13, 2010)

Bnet in relation to d2 has a strict policy that interferes with routers...frequently, the owning company, blizzard is reputed for being two-faced with its players, you'll have a hard time finding info on this particular subject.
I would suggest you use a hub when you want to play d2 instead, it has worked better for me in the past, granted its been a few years since I played d2 but they haven't upgraded it in years.
My other suggestion is to learn more about your ports, I believe there are online tutorials for this, try web searching "port tutorial", sa'll I got, sorry I couldn't be of more help, good luck.


----------



## EvilWaffles (Jun 14, 2010)

There are many resources to see what ports are required to be opened, google "Diablo 2 ports". Honestly though, Vanishing is right, you won't find much on the subject from Blizzard.


----------



## Came0 (Jun 19, 2010)

if you're playing online, then the host has to have port-forwarding setup, and that can only be done with routers (ie: no 3g etc.). i dont know exactly how to do this, but there is a thread somewhere at www.war3.co.za (or www.twilightgaming.co.za, or something like that. the site is twilight gaming zone) that tells you how to do it. also, you'd need to be signed up to your local server in order to connect to battle.net. i recommend investing some time in finding out this crap (local servers etc.),or just do it LAN? there is an official no-cd patch for d2 from blizzard if discs are an issue, and a few other recent patches that add things like skill tree point reset and so on. theyre trying to hype us for d3...


----------

